# "Vehicle Registrant Only"



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes every other year


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought the numbers were good for a life time.


----------



## Beeshooter (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, I got mine 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JCA Beeswax Processing (Feb 18, 2012)

Numbers are good as long as you update your file.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

lets not forget they are also holding their hands out for money while updating said application. Just sent mine in yesterday.

I finally got a call from the local Bee Inspector as well. HA. He is a little late this year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

What fee? There is no fee stated.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> What fee? There is no fee stated.


You pay an annual fee to your state for the United Carrier Registration program (on all vehicles 10,001 lbs. gvw or higher) based on the size of your fleet. 2 and under is $76. 3 to 5 $227


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats the fee I am speaking about. It seems I have to fill out most of the application again when they send me my annual DOT bill.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe I shouldn't write this on the internet in case someone is reading this, but, I never got such a bill. Unless it's part of my annual Vehicle Registration and I didn't know it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> Thats the fee I am speaking about. It seems I have to fill out most of the application again when they send me my annual DOT bill.


Really? All I see is whether my Inspection is up to date and when it runs out. What are you looking at?

anybody know what AGR*SR under "Class" means?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Maybe I shouldn't write this on the internet in case someone is reading this, but, I never got such a bill. Unless it's part of my annual Vehicle Registration and I didn't know it.


Perhaps NY handles it as part of your annual registration. Don't worry Mark nobody will be reading it on here.:shhhh:


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

they send it to me annually. I need to fully review the application and how many vehicles I have under the UCR and then of course they want payment. I am not sure what kind of fine it totes, but its my understanding its one of the things they look for at the weigh stations for fining good folks. I am not 100% on that as I have never been hassled at a weigh station since I obtained a DOT number. I just pass thru and try to plan my trips around times I suspect they will be closed. Oh yeah. Did I mention back woods dirt roads help with that too.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Don't worry Mark nobody will be reading it on here.:shhhh:


Hopefully you aren't surprised as I was once.

Brian, how many vehicles do you have? I only have one truck, one van and a trailer which is under 10,000lbs.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, we know those good ole alternate routes pretty well. Gotta love the annual inspection "tax" where you take your vehicle to a shop where they spend 20 minutes checking your lights, tires and glass at $65 per vehicle. My favorite is the $100 online seminar that is required basically reiterating what I learned while growing up. Surely you also fill out those drivers daily inspection reports for each vehicle, the driver data sheets, and the 6 month log book history and remember to keep one of those driver suspicion checklists handy just in case.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't get Billed for the Shop time, just the Inspection fee, $12.00, if I recall correctly. The last inspection did occur during a service, so maybe it was figured into the Bill.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

You betcha. Their job isnt to pass you for the inspection. Its to find something wrong so they can make money on doing the inspection. Less of course your drinking buds.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> Yeah, we know those good ole alternate routes pretty well.


lol.... Better draw Paul a map to make sure he can find it.  Wouldn't want him to drive straight for the bug station or anything.lol


----------

